# Memorials for Dogs at the Bridge



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Would those of you who have made memorial boxes or displays of your Bridge dogs mind posting photos here for those of us wishing to create one ourselves? I would like to do one for both of my Bridge boys and need some ideas and inspirations. I'm thinking of a shadow box with a photo of the dog or a copy of the paper back book I wrote about the dog with the leash and tags and possibly some other mementos. Any inspiration in the form of photos is greatly appreciated by me and I'm sure others reading this thread! Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bumping up....I am also interested in seeing other's memorials. 

I made a large poster of Phoenix with a number of pictures and a poem and will do the same for Reno when the time comes (he says he's not going anywhere anytime soon)!!! I want to do more to memorialize the boys who have had such an impact on my life.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Bumping up....I am also interested in seeing other's memorials.
> 
> I made a large poster of Phoenix with a number of pictures and a poem and will do the same for Reno when the time comes (he says he's not going anywhere anytime soon)!!! I want to do more to memorialize the boys who have had such an impact on my life.


Bumping up. Tell Reno he definitely needs to hang around chasing those rabbits! He is such an inspiration! 

I have two threads going to generate more response (I'm sorry but....). I wasn't sure which section wold generate more responses. Here is the other thread with some photos:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/110350-need-ideas-barkleys-memorial-display-box.html

I hope others will post photos too to draw inspiration. 

Laurie, the paintings that Deni did for you of your dogs is a fitting tribute as well. She is so talented!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for input.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you know any woodworkers in your area? With what you have maybe a 3" deep custom box with shelves would work. Here is a pic I found on the web to give you a rough idea.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Someting like Steve's keepsake frame might be available in local craft stores.
A.C. Moore, Hobby Lobby for example.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What I have done for my bridge girls has varied from dog to dog. Very subdued but yet to me very appropriate and everytime I look at them I think of them.

For Brandi I have a dwarf evergreen along side the Rose Garden. 

For Kizmet there is the cement Golden with wings in the perenial garden.

For Keeper is the Golden Planter that sits on my front steps.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am going to stop by Michaels craft stores in the near future to scope out their shadow boxes. If I can't find what I need I'll wait for them to have a 60% off framing sale and have them custom make a display case for me. I won a Dog Writing Association of America Award a couple of years ago and had them make a shadow box with front and back of glass that showed off the medal very well. It was a custom build and they did a very nice job. I can probably get something similar made up for Barkley, and have them mount the items as well--just need to figure what goes in and how to orient it.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a memorial my Young Man's breeder had made for me when I lost him. He was a heart dog. He won the Sweepstakes at the 1990 National Specialty and I was amazed and honored when his breeder let me purchase him. I had no idea when I was visiting her that he had done that, we just clicked with each other. He was my best friend, always at my side. When I wasn't home he would go into his crate and wait until I got home, then run out and greet everyone like they'd just arrived. He had to be kept in a locked crate when I left the RV to go up to the rings if he wasn't with me or he would escape, put his nose to the ground and show up at ringside admidst the yells of 'loose dog'!

His ashes are in the concrete used to make the garden stone. His picture is done in stained glass are is the outside ring. I am making a new butterfly garden for it, Papillon is french for butterfly.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Aislinn, that's beautiful.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

*My memorial*

The photo that my daughter took of Buddy and me, I had an artist draw.........The photo is awesome, but the drawing with his name inscribed will make this his forever place. This drawing will always be displayed with things that are matter to me. More important than any degree. It really meant a lot to me when I had this in my hands.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tess's memory box*

I made Rusty a similar one. Hope I don't have to make another one for a very long time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Patrice, I love the painting. I was thinking to do the same, once when I am strong enough to find the photo to describe my Buddy the best. It's break my heart to see you both smiling there. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Patrice, 
That is the most beautiful picture! The love shines through!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

FYI, I say that about any degree b/c I also received a degree at the same time. Guess what matters to me? @ buddys mom. Yes, that was us smiling at each other, best friends forever...........


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Aislinn, Your memorial is amazing as well. It is a good thing to never forget, isn't it?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Aislinn said:


> This is a memorial my Young Man's breeder had made for me when I lost him. He was a heart dog. He won the Sweepstakes at the 1990 National Specialty and I was amazed and honored when his breeder let me purchase him. I had no idea when I was visiting her that he had done that, we just clicked with each other. He was my best friend, always at my side. When I wasn't home he would go into his crate and wait until I got home, then run out and greet everyone like they'd just arrived. He had to be kept in a locked crate when I left the RV to go up to the rings if he wasn't with me or he would escape, put his nose to the ground and show up at ringside admidst the yells of 'loose dog'!
> 
> His ashes are in the concrete used to make the garden stone. His picture is done in stained glass are is the outside ring. I am making a new butterfly garden for it, Papillon is french for butterfly.


Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

patrice said:


> The photo that my daughter took of Buddy and me, I had an artist draw.........The photo is awesome, but the drawing with his name inscribed will make this his forever place. This drawing will always be displayed with things that are matter to me. More important than any degree. It really meant a lot to me when I had this in my hands.


That is a beautiful drawing of you two--the perfect way to remember your buddy. Wow!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> I made Rusty a similar one. Hope I don't have to make another one for a very long time.


I like this so much and I'll probably end up doing something similar with Barkley's things. I even like the tasteful way you displayed his fur. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is the memorial stone we did at our veterinary clinic. The proceeds of the tile purchase went to supporting the clinic's pet orphanage:










We had it placed next to the clinic's bird cage because the bird and Barkley were such good friends during his last few months. 

Barkley's foster Mom (for about a year before we adopted him) did this drawing and framed it for us:










She captured his eyes completely. Everytime I look at it I remember his loving eyes.

I plan on putting the shadow box type memorial in our living room. 

While thinking about this project my mind drifted to what we'd want to include for Toby when that time comes (hopefully a LONG time away). I just found the torn up cell phone he destroyed as a puppy.  Of course we'd include a tennis ball or two and a few destuffed and decapitated stuffies.:uhoh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne, those are such beautiful tributes to your two curly boys. Gosh, Barb is so very talented. She should auction off a portrait for GRRNT.. or does she already? That picture is a treasure. And you know how I feel about their tile.... what a loving, golden gesture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anne*

Anne

Those are the MOST PERFECT TRIBUTES to your two boys!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a walnut box which has Selka's and Max's ashes inside. I have several collages of Selka photos and Max's collage is right by our bed. Also have Selka's stone out in the rose garden as well as a small cherub and golden statue.

Everyone here has shown beautiful tributes to their goldens!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful Deb, just beautiful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> We have a walnut box which has Selka's and Max's ashes inside. I have several collages of Selka photos and Max's collage is right by our bed. Also have Selka's stone out in the rose garden as well as a small cherub and golden statue.
> 
> Everyone here has shown beautiful tributes to their goldens!


Deb, did I do that collage of Selka for you? It looks familiar to me or maybe it's just the photos! I've done several collages for people's Bridge babies. I did one of Barkley a few years after his adoption that we have hanging on a wall.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, Anne you did the one I have in the Angel frame. I have several others I made throughout the house. I can't have enough photos of my Selka.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, those are such beautiful tributes to your two curly boys. Gosh, Barb is so very talented. She should auction off a portrait for GRRNT.. or does she already? That picture is a treasure. And you know how I feel about their tile.... what a loving, golden gesture.


Barkley's was the first drawing she did in years. I encouraged her to pursue it for profit!


----------

